# 7mm - best grain bullet?



## chrisl54 (Jun 17, 2009)

What is the overall best grain bullet for a 7mm remington mag? ... like the 308 is 168 grain.
Thanks for any response.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jun 18, 2009)

i have had good success with 150's in the 7 mag.


----------



## fishtail (Jun 18, 2009)

I've recently changed to 150gr Remington PSP CoreLokt.
There is a whole range of bullets by style and weight available for this cartridge ranging from 100gr to 180gr. The norm for most of the hunting bullets is in the 140gr to 175gr range. 
Depending on your rifles twist rate, it will vary at least from 1 in 9" to 1 in 12". The heavy bullets in a slow twist rate may not stabilize, say a 1 in 12" twist with a 175gr bullet. 
150gr is a good median. 
Had been reloading Sierra in a 170gr RN and a 160gr SBT and then later a 150gr SBT.
The Sierra's are a little too tough a jacket for most thin skinned stuff. 
I've had very good results with changing to the CoreLokt's in .223, 30/30 and 30'06. We'll see if the 7mag likes them better.

Now if you are comparing the same results of a 168gr 308 diameter bullet (30'06 or 308) to accuracy and match target shooting, I'd go with a 168gr match bullet in the 7mm.


----------



## 257 roberts (Jun 18, 2009)

In my 7mm/o8 and my 7x57 I like(they like)139gr/140gr.


----------



## jbroadnax (Jun 18, 2009)

I really like the heavier bullets to take full advantage of the 7mm streamilined ballistics.  160 or 168's have a very high BC therefore they retain the velocity and energy for greater distances.  Not to mention they buck the wind GREAT!


----------



## rutandstrut (Jun 18, 2009)

My Browning A Bolt 7mm loves Georgia Arms Precision Plus Ballistic Tip 140Gr. Never had a Hog or a Deer take a step when using them.


----------



## bevills1 (Jun 18, 2009)

The 168 grain is not the best for 308 in my rifle that likes 150 grain Bronze Point best.  It depends on what your rifle shoots best, and not all rifles will like the same load.  However, I've read 140 grain is best for most 7MMs, and I find that to be true in my experience with 7MM Mag, 280 and 7MM-08.  Test and see is the only way to know for sure.


----------



## georgiaboy (Jun 18, 2009)

I like:  Berger 168 Grain Match Hunting VLD & Accubonds in 140 or 160

for cheaper bullets with great performance the 145 gr Hot Cors are also great. 

You have to handload the Bergers (I think) but they work great.  I shooot them in 280 AI and 7mm Rem Mag.


----------



## gordylew (Jun 18, 2009)

139gr bt Hornady.


----------



## stev (Jun 18, 2009)

140gr in my 7 mag


----------



## Lead Poison (Jun 18, 2009)

150 to 160 grain bullets would be my choice, provided my rifle shot them well.


----------



## goob (Jun 18, 2009)

7MM-08: 139 gr Hornady SST's, 140 gr Nosler Ballistic Tips.
7mm Magnum: 139 gr Hornady SST's.
.280: 150 gr Remington CoreLokts. 

All hand loaded.


----------



## GaDawgs79 (Jun 18, 2009)

Well I shoot a 7mm WSM, was using a Federal 150 gr until last year.  Switched to a 140 gr ballistic tip, like it better.


----------



## Darkhorse (Jun 19, 2009)

I've shot a few with both the 140 Nosler Part. and the 139 Hornady and they both work. The Nosler blows too big a hole going in and too little coming out for my likes.
After hunting with a 7Mag since '80 I much prefer the 154 Hornady spire point. Just an excellent performer all around.


----------



## siberian1 (Jun 20, 2009)

I like the 162 grain BTSP that Hornady offers


----------



## sghoghunter (Jun 20, 2009)

120 gr hand loads.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jun 21, 2009)

I hand load Sierra 160bthp....Very accurate in my Sako, and
devastating on deer is an understatement !!!


----------



## polaris30144 (Jun 21, 2009)

balvarik said:


> For Whitetails in the 7mmRemMag(7X57 too),I like 162grain SST's from Hornady!!!
> 
> Mike



I agree Mike. They are enough bullet for any North American Class 2 or 3 game. I use the 162's in my 7x57 and they work great.

 There is no such thing as "the best bullet" for any caliber. The variables are , your guns preference, intended use, ammo availability and shot consistency from the manufacturer. To many people think they can read about the best bullet weight or look at ballistic tables and then they "know" what is best. Every gun shoots different and it is up to the shooter to find the sweet spot for their particular gun before they can determine the best.


----------



## chrisl54 (Jun 22, 2009)

Want to thank all that posted on this. With all the different comments, I think it's up to me and my gun to really see whats best. Thanks for looking!
Chris


----------

